
Show HN: Lorca – a tiny library for building cross-platform HTML5 GUI apps in Go - zserge
https://github.com/zserge/lorca
======
mleonard
This is really great good job! First thing I thought when I saw Carlo was I
wish there was a go version! I'd love to see this under the GoogleChromeLabs
github organisation alongside Carlo so that it gets the same exposure and
community involvement. Would you consider reaching out to them?

------
hanniabu
This is pretty cool, I'm surprised there's no comments here on it

------
gitgud
Would this be good for people looking to get into the _go_ programming
language?

